# Special FX Fluids Recipes



## SFGleason (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to share this special FX project I've been working on for a while. It's a compendium of how to make a bunch of different bodily fluids with some extras thrown in. I currently only have it posted as a gallery on my facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/sfgleasondesign/
But I will post a PDF on my website, sfgleasondesign.com, as soon as I figure out how to upload a file that large....
Thanks and enjoy!


----------

